# Have you ever cried in front of your therapist?



## Steve123

Have you?

I almost did yesterday. she said something to me (not going to say exactly what is was) that kind of perfectly described a way I'd felt on some level most of my life, but that I'd never had articualted before. It was wierd not only to hear the way I felt put in words, but also someone else seeing it in me, it sort of made it seem realer if that makes sense. I got this tingling sensation all over and came so close to crying I kind of had to get ahold of myself for a few minutes before I could even speak.


----------



## Tweedy

Not yet, but I've only had one session... there was a box of tissues sitting there ominously though :afr


----------



## Monroee

Yup.

I went to a family therapist a few years back. She did absolutely nothing for my real problems because she didn't understand them. But she did question me about my parent's divorce (because she was a family therapist and she searches for that crap), and then when I was talking about how unsettling my dads second wedding was, I started crying. It was uber embarrassing. :|


----------



## shadowmask

I don't recall ever doing it. I came close a couple of times, but held back because I was afraid they'd find it whiny or self-pitying and think I'm pathetic. How ridiculous is that?


----------



## New

Uhm yeah, I used to cry in front of her all the time. I did not know this was something to be embarrassed about, haha. I am pretty sure they expect it, I mean you are going to be talking about deeply personal things if you are truly seeking help, and some might shake loose a few tears. I did not feel ashamed or embarrassed at all.


----------



## Kimaris

I did once. She pushed my buttons until I was able to admit my problems.


----------



## Lensa

I've cried in front of her once. We were talking about my body image problems and that was the first time I'd actually told someone about how repulsive and hideous I feel. It was quite awkward. I also usually get emotional when I talk about my SA, I'm really surprised that I haven't cried about it yet since it's pretty much all we talk about.


----------



## millenniumman75

I may have....right about the time my father passed away in January, 2007.


----------



## SilentLoner

Unfortunately yes. Once, for no real reason! I was running late and my mom had yelled at me the whole way there for being in the wrong parking lot (she had told me the wrong one not vice versa) at school.
It was the first session with that therapist (she was the once to diagnose me with SA), I got to the office and started telling her what happened, I just started crying. I never cry around people! That sucked...


----------



## laura024

I cried most of the first session. How embarrassing.


----------



## coeur_brise

I cry too much. I do it whether I'm in front of others or alone. For some reason, I feel no shame in it since those are/were my general feelings at the time so I just express them then and there. I don't feel embarrassed except for the fact that I may do it too much. The therapists are usually very professional about it and I don't get the feeling that they feel sorry for me or pity me.. but then again I'm a crybaby.


----------



## starblob

I have cried in front of a few of them. Plus a couple of GP's and a psychiatrist. I almost had a panic attack in front of one as well. I do get embarassed, but then I think well, this stuff comes with their professional territory and they know how to deal it - which they did.


----------



## papaSmurf

Yeah, a few times now. Sometimes I am sad.


----------



## Neptunus

Yes. Many, many, moons ago, when I had my heart broken.


----------



## LostPancake

Yes, if we start talking about childhood. It just happens, and then only later can I figure out what might have triggered it. It's usually this feeling of intense loneliness, from when I was little. 

It's taken me a while to feel comfortable with it - the main problem being that crying in front of someone sort of presumes that they give a **** about your feelings. Which is a lot to ask when you have really low self-esteem. But I've struggled through it, hoping it will pay off somehow.


----------



## wxolue

I've had 3 therapists and have cried in the first session at all 3.


----------



## deeds14

I'm not in therapy at the moment, but I cried allll the time when I did go. Starting with my first session. My therapist would say, "Why are you sad?" and I'd say, "I'm not sad! I'm anxious!" I never found it embarassing, though.. I know that therapists deal with people crying all day long.


----------



## SilentWitness

Yes, the past is painful and my future is bleak.


----------



## odd_one_out

No. I can only do so in front of people with whom I'm intimate.

I almost did in front of my GP. Also, one time, in meltdown, I did in front of a disability mentor, slamming my head everywhere, but the crying was just a side-effect of the brain glitch.


----------



## Thomasjs81

Not with my current therapist but in the past I've been inconsolable at times. I see crying in therapy as a good thing.


----------



## lineal

Yes, with all of them, I've seen a few but only really the first meeting.. >.< I don't really like to talk face to face with someone about my sa like that...


----------



## BetaBoy90

I wish I could have cried in front of her, or just cry on my own even. At the moment I have a hard time expressing my emotions especially pain/shame. Hopefully one day I will experience crying again:um.... :cry


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's really hard articulating everything like that to someone, it was like all the pain combined from the last six years. I cried, I don't feel bad for it either, The tears were pretty manly so...


----------



## TheDaffodil

Chaplain - no.

Christian lady - yes, with my mother. Realized why my anxiety spiked the way it did at the time (my father was a way for some training the Army makes you do and it made me feel unprotected and unstable).

2 ladies who were interviewing me before assigning me to a psychiatrist - yes, with my mother. I had to admit to her that I was taking pills to make myself sick so I wouldn't have to go to school, amongst other things.

Psychiatrist #1 - don't remember/probably not. She was robotic. It made me robotic.

Guidance counselor #1 - yes. Had to confess to her as well that I did a lot of things to avoid school and I felt ashamed.

Psychiatrist #2 - yes. I don't remember anything specifically but I'm sure I did. She was the best person to talk to.

Guidance counselor #2 - yes. Originally I said no but then I remember an incident where I had a complete breakdown in the parking lot in front of the school. My mother was there as well but she wasn't crying.


----------



## Keith

I've gotten teary eyed but haven't actually allowed myself to really cry in front of her. It would probably feel good to cry get some emotions out instead of bottling them up...


----------



## Havalina

I think I've cried nearly every time I've been to one. Except one jerk I tried and hated. I cry pretty easily though when trying to discuss anything emotional about myself or if I get upset/angered.


----------



## Hello22

I went to my first councelling session yday. i started to cry when she asked me "And how are you", it absolutely set me off, poor woman prob didnt know what she said to offend me, lol. And i cried near the end of the session. Feel stupid now but what ya gonna do bout it? I was feeling very fragile the last few weeks and i feel like i cleared my head after that session


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> I went to my first councelling session yday. i started to cry when she asked me "And how are you", it absolutely set me off, poor woman prob didnt know what she said to offend me, lol. And i cried near the end of the session. Feel stupid now but what ya gonna do bout it? I was feeling very fragile the last few weeks and i feel like i cleared my head after that session


Nothing to feel bad about. As you said yourself, "it cleared your head" so that means the session essentially worked!


----------



## caflme

Yeah - I'd figure if I didn't cry then I didn't dig deep enough and didn't make any progress. Crying is truly a cleansing and is necessary for healing - whether you are a man or a woman. Especially in therapy. When I used to get counseling with my Priest after my husband died I think I cried every time, plus with the few therapists I have seen - I hated it... it made me feel stupid and weak... but I know logically that is not what it did and that it was normal and necessary.


----------



## x No Oil Painting x

Yup... 
I havent had a therapist since i was 16 but spent most of my time crying and tryin' to hide it!


----------



## Miss Meggie

Yes. Quite often.
In fact, I'd say that in the 4 months that I've been seeing her, I've probably cried 3/4 of the times I've been. We talk about a lot of stuff that's really difficult for me to discuss. Sometimes, she the first person I've ever told that specific thing to.


----------



## Monroee

Hmm. I'm seeing a psychologist tomorrow for the first time and I'm supposed to lay everything thats wrong out on the table. We'll see if I make it through without a breakdown.


----------



## steps

Yep. 1st time.


----------



## VanDamMan

I used to try to be macho and hold it in with not letting myself break. But I've come to learn it is much more macho to let yourself be vulnerable and cry. Its scary stuff. But therapy is all about having a safe place you can let all your crap out.


----------



## djr86

I have been right on the borderline of crying; however, for some reason I view crying in front of a therapist so sterotypical I did not want to do it so I held it back as much as I could. I know it acceptable to cry in front of a therapist and perhaps a good release...I just always feel strange expressing myself.


----------



## SusanStorm

With my first theraphist I cried one time,but that was just because I didn't feel comfortable with him and we just talked about crap anyway..

I've been seeing a new theraphist 3 times now and I think I've cried in all 3 of them.lol..I've stopped feeling embarassed about it,because I am talking about things that are hard to talk about and I usually cry in situations like that.
They do expect it,why else would they have all those boxes of tissues laying around there?
I've always been a person who tear up easily,I don't do it on purpose,but sometimes when I get angry or sad they just come.When I was little people would laugh at me and make me feel stupid,and it made me think that I shouldn't show emotions because I thought that I was weak.
But it's a natural thing and sometimes it just comes out..


----------



## Sabriella

Gawd yes. Happens all the time.


----------



## OregonMommy

Too many times to count. It's a safe place to cry.


----------



## pittfan624

shadowmask said:


> I don't recall ever doing it. I came close a couple of times, but held back because I was afraid they'd find it whiny or self-pitying and think I'm pathetic. How ridiculous is that?


Nah, I'd feel exactly the same.


----------



## lyricalillusions

Definitely. More than once. I hate it, but I can't help it. I even almost cried when I just saw my new therapist for the first time not too long ago. For a stupid reason too. I cry easily, especially when panicked & she was trying to force me to have an appointment when I knew I couldn't do it & when I was trying to explain to her why I couldn't do it, I almost started to cry.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Nah, I never cried but there were a few ocasions where I got and felt a bit eemmmmm, I suppose 'emotional' is the best way to describe it. It was mostly in response to what she said. Basically she said some nice things about me and I am not used to people responding to me in that way. Feels nice


----------



## sabueed

I have had three therapists. 1 and 3 have seen me cry. I always felt like a whiny little crybaby and I felt like less of a man when I cried. Nobody has really seen me cry except my therapists. It comes naturally. I would say that I have had around ten sessions in therapy over the past 3 years in which I actually cried. It happens when something clearly upsets you, and it's good because it shows them how much this certain issue really bothers you. They know it's real when you start crying, and it's good to let it all out.


----------



## izzy

Yeah.


----------



## mcmuffinme

yes, and i hated every second. i hate it because they deal with that like every day, probably multiple times, and i don't want to make them have to deal with it again. i want to suck it up, but once something's brought up that's close to my insecurities i lose it.

i hate being so sensitive. it's so f-n embarrassing!


----------



## sherbert

I have a few times. One was during only our second meeting, my voice trembled and I whimpered, "I'm so lonely." She had this completely disarming tone of voice and manner. She was also really into eastern ways of thinking, which I insulted. I still feel bad about that LOL. It wasn't a good fit, but I knew that from the start.

One other time I believe happened at the counseling office of my former college. She was the nicest lady ever! A few tears trickled out, but no crocodile tears. It was no big deal really. The circumstance was dismal and it was an emotional time.


----------



## Delicate

I keep breaking down there. She keeps saying if there's anywhere that's ok to cry it's there. And hands me a box of tissues lol. I cried at my doctors once too. Whatever's upsetting you is why you're there.


----------



## Emptyheart

Yep


----------



## ShyViolet

I've cried in front of therapists. They've probably seen it all before, but it was still embarrassing. They just silently held out a box of tissues. Doctors seem to have a more robotic reaction to tears. I think my voice cracked in front of one once because he gave me a weird look and asked if I needed a tissue. I composed myself at lightning speed.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I think I cried a few times, or I was about to. I think I cried when my therapist had to tell my mom I was cutting. I didn't want her to know. :/


----------



## ktbare

Yes. Although I still try to hold back the tears because of anxiety. My therapist has cried in my sessions too for me, and that has made me cry. She always keeps a box of tissues near the couch anyway.


----------



## Rabitt09

Have never cried in therapy before even though on many ocassions I felt my eyes slowly welling up with tears, I usually keep it in because I feel afraid to be vunerable and raw even though it would help me alot.


----------



## P312

Almost did. I was talking to the therapist about some stuff (that really makes me sad) and almost cried. She ask me if i was sad and if i was ok. I really have to stop for a moment to recuperate. Was a really intense sesion.


----------



## Steve123

Steve123 said:


> Have you?
> 
> I almost did yesterday. she said something to me (not going to say exactly what is was) that kind of perfectly described a way I'd felt on some level most of my life, but that I'd never had articualted before. It was wierd not only to hear the way I felt put in words, but also someone else seeing it in me, it sort of made it seem realer if that makes sense. I got this tingling sensation all over *and came so close to crying I kind of had to get ahold of myself for a few minutes before I could even speak*.


I told my therapist about this last visit and she almost sounded disappointed that I didn't cry lol. See was all telling me "Thats okay to do here!, sometimes thats a really good thing!". I sort of feel as if I owe her one now :b


----------



## growingwings

I do most times! It's a good thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

I did with my very first one, I was so nervous I just couldn't help it.


----------



## valentina

I noticed how young most of you on the forum are. It's GREAT that you have this avenue to share. When I was young, I was alone, with nobody to discuss my SA with, topped off with abusive parents and of course,no therapy or meds. 
NOBODY, but NOBODY would even KNOW that I was scared to death inside, quite the opposite. When I am open about it, some people WON'T believe me!! lol Seriously. So, my point is don't ever think that it's only YOU, lots of folks are out there simply hiding feeling the same way.


----------



## amidalen

Yep, I tend to cry a lot and very easily.


----------



## intrikate

I haven't cried in front of my therapist, but I was worse before I saw her and cried a lot then. I've also cried at least once a year at school in front of teachers and other students, it was mortifying and I just couldn't help it. Sometimes when I really have a reason to cry I can't, but then other times something stupid will set me off, its weird.


----------



## wraith

Not yet, but I've probably been close a few times. I rarely cry, really. It's a shame, because when I do it really helps get stuff out I think.

I just can't turn it 'on' when I want to, even though I wish I could.

On the flip I side I started crying like a little girl just the other day when I suspected one of my dogs had a hip problem and I went to get him x-rayed, I couldn't stop crying even when the results came back negative and he was just fine. I love them so much.


----------



## ilikebooks

Yes. I find it impossible to talk about my anxiety problems without bawling like an idiot. I'd start crying 5 minutes into my session and not being able to stop until it was over...sometimes it would even start by telling the receptionist that I was there.


----------



## stars88

I almost cried before i went in cause i was nervous about it, but never cried in front of one.


----------



## Listen

Yup. I cried in front of my first therapist a lot but it took me a while to do so. Burst out in tears upon seeing my new, second one, partly because I was still upset about my mom changing my therapists for me and I missed my old therapist.


----------



## Whitney

Yes, the entire first session with my first therapist. But never after that, which really surprised me. Not even in the first session with my second therapist. Its definitely nothing to be ashamed about, I'm sure they are used to it. It is a normal reaction.


----------



## Pure Phobia

I had never cried in front of my therapist before yesterday. That day was when I was probably the most honest and emotional in front of her, which really surprised her.

I couldn't even talk because my voice would be clouded by breathing and sniffling. I used a notepad to write what I would've said to my therapist for the first half-hour until I had finally pulled myself back together. :hide:

I can agree that crying can be a good thing, just to let your emotions flow freely for an unknown period of time. I just feel a bit hopeless or inhuman because I couldn't cry when one of my cats died some years ago, but I could cry when I get rejected/dismissed by a girl at school. Something about that just doesn't feel right. :afr


----------



## Brit90

I've gotten teary eyed, but not actually crying. I have a hard time getting really connected with any sort of therapist, which makes it amazingly hard to open up emotionally like that. Which is weird, because I'm an extremely emotional person.


----------



## stars88

I think next time i'll make my therapist cry :evil


----------



## heartofchambers

I cried around the second time I saw her. When the subject of my sister came into "conversation". Not that she has died or anything....Anyway I felt weird and embarrased. That took a good 15 minute awkward chunk of the time away.


----------



## tutliputli

I did in front of a counsellor once. She was about as perceptive as a sack of potatoes - she asked me 'are you alright? Have you got a cold?'


----------



## Erasure

Hahaha! I almost did. When I was telling him about things that I know (and have been confirmed) that people say about me behind my back. It was the first time I'd been so open about it.


----------



## complex

I almost every do but that is once every 4-6 months so I think thats pretty ok!


----------



## Colhad75

I find it incredibly difficult to cry. I think by and large I cry all the time to be honest. Just not loudly, it's all bottled up. 

To cry in front of someone is probably the best thing as they will help you through it. More so if it's a therapist. I wish I could cry at the appropriate times that way I would be getting more help and understanding.


----------



## Kris10

So many women therapists:blank

I have my first session on friday. I hope i don't cry in front of him...


----------



## BetaBoy90

I haven't cried, but I freaked out because I got so embarrassed once.....


----------



## penguin runner

I never cried yet, but I have just switched therapists and on the first session he almost got me crying. With my first therapist, I never really felt a connection and never felt any emotions at all. But with my new therapist who specializes in anxiety disorders and social anxiety in particular, he knew exactly what to say and got me pretty emotional. It was comforting to know that he almost knew exactly what was going on with me on the first visit. So while I haven't cried yet, I'm pretty sure that may change.


----------



## Felix13191

I've teared up a couple of times, when my mom comes in to talk, but otherwise no.


----------



## jijiji

i cry every single freaking time. how do you talk about loneliness and pain without bursting into tears? i've kept everything in for so long, so it's hard to get even a few words out without feeling the urge to cry


----------



## emptybottle2

I fight back tears nearly every session. The one time I cried, after like a minute, I actually said "hang on" and whipped out my compact mirror to check if I had snot and if my eye makeup got smeared.


----------



## uhmm doh

Colhad75 said:


> I find it incredibly difficult to cry. I think by and large I cry all the time to be honest. Just not loudly, it's all bottled up.
> 
> To cry in front of someone is probably the best thing as they will help you through it. More so if it's a therapist. I wish I could cry at the appropriate times that way I would be getting more help and understanding.


Ditto. I know I've wanted to cry in front of my therapist, and I do cry when I'm alone, a lot. But it just doesn't come out at the appropriate time.

And I've had this persistent thought over the past two years that I'm going to break down in front of my family. I want them to know that I'm having a hard time. But I guess I don't because I fear it will permanently affect the relationship I have with them.


----------



## JGreenwood

First session, 30 minutes in my therapist hit the perfect nerve and out came the flood. It was a revelation to me, cause the way she put it, I had never though of before and all of a sudden a lot of my life made a little more sense.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

almost but I think she cried first when she heard my story lol she beat me to it, it touched me so much that she cared that it shocked me enough to where all I really could do was pause to catch my breath


----------



## sapphire21

All the time! It's OK. They see it a lot, I'm sure.


----------



## sugarcane

I think I probably did at one point but a few weeks ago at a doctors appointment I cried a flood of tears. Its hard for me to stop crying once I start.


----------



## Baird

Hi Steve,
I am sure everyone once cried in front of their therapist. I did in my 3rd session.
You can only get relaxed after letting your inner problems out and that makes you relax.


----------

